# Omnisphere: Bob Moog Tribute Library v2 $99



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 24, 2021)

Didn't spend a lot of time looking, but didn't see this posted elsewhere (maybe I missed it)









Spectrasonics - Bob Moog TRIBUTE Library


1300 Inspiring Sounds - 50 Amazing Artists - One Great Cause



www.spectrasonics.net





*All New Sounds*
Produced by Eric Persing, the new v2.0 edition of the Bob Moog Tribute library features over 1300 stunning sounds for Omnisphere - created by more than 50 of the world’s top synth artists, remixers and sound designers, including:
*
In addition to all of the original sounds, the 2.0 edition comes with over 500 brand new Patches created by Eric Persing and the Spectrasonics Sound Development team.*

Hans Zimmer | Vince Clarke (Erasure/Depeche Mode) | Jean Michel Jarre | The Crystal Method | Jordan Rudess | Money Mark (Beastie Boys/Beck)
Bernie Worrell (P-Funk/Talking Heads) | Larry Fast (Peter Gabriel/Synergy) | Roger Joseph Manning Jr. (Air/Fiona Apple) | Ryuichi Sakamoto (YMO)
Morgan Page (Madonna/Katy Perry) | Keith Shocklee (Bomb Squad/Public Enemy) | Steve Porcaro (Toto) | Fredwreck (Snoop Dogg/50 Cent)
Jan Hammer (Jeff Beck/Mahavishnu Orchestra) | Danny Elfman | Michael Boddicker (Michael Jackson) | Richard Devine (Schematic/Warp)
Patrick Moraz (Yes/Moody Blues) | Eddie Jobson (UK/Roxy Music) | Diego Stocco | The Moog Cookbook | _ ...and many more!_
*Creative Approach*
The soundsources were developed using highly creative processing techniques with exotic gear like rare Buchla Modulars, Jean Michel Jarre's EMS Synthi AKS, Hans Zimmer's massive Modular Moog (including 1027 round robin Moog Drum samples!) and even Eric Persing's one-of-a-kind OMG-1. With so many different world-class artists contributing, the library is very rich in style and filled with inspiring, cutting edge sounds!

*Benefit for the Bob Moog Foundation*
100% of the proceeds from this library go to supporting the innovative projects of the Bob Moog Foundation including their “Dr. Bob’s SoundSchool” student outreach program, the ‘Moogseum’ in Asheville, NC, and their efforts to preserve and share Dr. Moog’s extensive and historic archives. The Foundation honors the legacy of synthesizer pioneer Bob Moog through its mission of igniting creativity at the intersection of music, history, science and innovation.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 24, 2021)

Cool - bought it some days ago to benefit from "*The Unfinished GaiKaiju Deluxe" S*oundset 👍


----------



## simmo75 (Mar 24, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Cool - bought it some days ago to benefit from "*The Unfinished GaiKaiju Deluxe" S*oundset 👍


Is there a deal for the both going on?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 25, 2021)

simmo75 said:


> Is there a deal for the both going on?


Sadly GaiKaiju was not 💳🔥😭😃 But its worth it!

For the Moog Soundset its also fine because its for a good reason ❤️
And the sounds are amazing if you cant affort a bigger moog synth


----------

